# My best friend is gone (pic heavy)



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

This is going to be long. Im crying my eyes out as I write this...
My best friend died early this morning. Algernon woke me up to let me know he was going. He climbed on to my chest and died in my arms.








Algernon went with me everywhere. He came with me to work, and school, and church. He rode on my shoulder while I rode my bike and changed many bad thoughts about rats. Algernon turned everyone he met, including me, into a rat lover. He was allowed inside stores and events. Everyone in my little town grew fond of him; even tourists took pictures with him. 
That little rat impacted my life so much. Whenever I had a bad day, he would know to lick my face and stick his nose in my ear, because that made me laugh every time. Algernon gave me self-confidence. B.A. (Before Algernon) I was that weird shy girl in the corner that couldn't make friends. With Algie, I was able to talk to anyone about anything without feeling self conscious, because everyone was looking at the rat instead of me. I could stand proud and tall. 
I'll miss Algie running away when I yelled "bath time"
I'll miss Algie comforting me after I got a bad grade.
I'll miss him bruxing in my ear as we fly down the hill on my bike.
I'll miss how much he loved the wind.
I'll miss watching him eat his favorite flavors of jelly beans.
I'll miss going to El Pollo Loco and buying him a chicken leg with no citrus 
I'll miss showing him to kids in front of the family business
I'll miss the reactions I get from people when they see him do tricks
I'll miss the feeling of his feet on my shoulder.
I'll miss him sprinting to me when I made a kissy noise. 
I'll miss him begging for sorbet from Dairy Queen after school








My best friend is gone. The world seems to be crumbling around me and I keep imagining the feeling of his feet on my lap or the sound of him bruxing. My best friend is gone. I can't believe my best friend is gone.


































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvzmOaxekeM&feature=youtu.be 


I love you, Algernon, forever and always.
Wait for me at the bridge, okay buddy?
Play with all the other rats and eat all of the ice cream and jelly beans you want. 
Brux in the wind and find a bicycle that you can ride by yourself until I get there.
Watch over me, please. Im going to need it. Make sure I dont do anything stupid. 

I love you. More than anyone knows.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Truly great shoulder rats are something very rare and very special, it's a relationship based on absolute trust and love... few people meet even one in a lifetime... you are blessed to have known him and to share the special unconditional love only they can give you.

For people who have never met rats like Algernon, they don't understand how such a small animal can change your life and how they magically touch the hearts of everyone they meet. I too have known and been loved by such rare and gentle spirit and my heart breaks for you...

But know.... for certain.... Algernon's life was short but his love goes on forever in your heart. You have been touched by an angel and you will be forever better for the experience.

Algernon's work on earth is done, but if there is a heaven.... I'm sure that our most special rats will find us there. Because I can't imagine a universe in which there is a wall that could keep them out or a loving God that would create such a thing... 

My deepest sympathies, for now and best wishes for a joyful reunion when the time comes...


----------



## LoveAllSpecies (Jun 2, 2015)

It is amazing to read about all the places you took your friend Algernon. I wonder how many people you and he have convinced to appreciate rats?
Rats do so much good in such a little time. I love the pictures and am going to watch the video next.
Part of him is gone but part of him is still with you. He was a beautiful rat and I am sorry for the pain you must be feeling. There is nothing worse than losing a pet.


----------



## Millie & Daisy (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry that your buddy is gone. I loved hearing about Algernon. 

My parents and I were actually discussing him last week, because we were talking about whether or not it would be a good idea to let my girls run around the beach when we go at the end of the summer. I've already told them about Algernon, being a true shoulder rat, and how much I hope that my girls might one day be as positively and pleasantly portable as he was! : ) They knew him as "the rat who sits on the bicycle seat and never gets eaten by a bird of prey." I liked his FB page a few weeks ago, and the pictures have always amazed us. I bet that Algernon touched more lives and turned more hearts than you can imagine.

What loyalty, charm and intelligence it took for Algernon to be, well, Algernon! I know in my heart that it was a true gift to you. I believe that the animals we loved in this life, and maybe even some of the unlucky ones who didn't have someone to love them always - are waiting for us on the other side, to be our companions for the rest of eternity. I hope that this can be a comfort to you, so that you will know that Algie was known and loved by many who never met him. He will be remembered, and he will never leave your heart.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry Algernon was a wonderful rat!


----------



## Teapig (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow, what an incredible bond you two had... Always remember that you are truly, truly blessed and lucky to have known that little spirit, he gifted you with so many positive things, so many good memories. He was a part of your life, and always will be a permanent part of your memory, a small joyful piece on the timeline that is your life. The memories he gifted you will never fade away, so be thankful for those; be thankful for the confidence he helped give you, the joy he put into your life, the difference he made, the happiness he radiated. He was one of the extremely lucky ones who got to enjoy the deep love and companionship of a human, he lived a full and amazing life, something millions of rats never know at all.

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. Truly, I am, my heart goes out to you at this time. I deal with social anxiety, and though I can't take my rats places like you did, they have been amazing therapy, I can't imagine what you're feeling, to lose that support. But, the pain you're feeling now will slowly be replaced by all of the happy memories he gifted to you to keep forever. That was his gift to you. R.I.P. handsome boy, you're missed and appreciated. I'm glad I got to hear his little story.


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

My heart goes out to you....I lost Mouse(thats his name) June 18, 2015, he was not quite himself the few days before,,we had just returned from the vet, he had a nap, later my son took him out,,well Mouse was rattling the cage door to get out, he curled up in my sons arms,,,getting chin rubs and nuggies,,,bruxiing,,,just like he did so many times before,,then just stopped, he was gone. He did not go alone,,,I take heart in that,,,your little Algeron was loved and was with you....take care..


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such sad news


----------



## RiddlesMum (Mar 25, 2015)

So sorry! (((hugs))) Sounded like he had a wonderful life with you and got to do things others would just dream of, take comfort in that, he was LOVED.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh! This thread has me weeping for you. I'm so so sorry. 

What a wonderful life he had, though, with a soulmate who adored him as much as he adored her!


----------

